# Urdu: Thank you



## satimis

Hi folks,

Is it "you are"="tum ho" ?

Examples:- 

how are you        
*tum kaisay ho*

Thank you very much
*thank tum bahut bahut*

Thanks

B.R.
satimis


----------



## meray_paas

Yes, the basic translation of _tum ho_ is _you are _

Thank you is _shukriya_ 
Thank you very much would be _bahut shukriya_


----------



## satimis

meray_paas said:


> Yes, the basic translation of _tum ho_ is _you are _
> 
> Thank you is _shukriya_
> Thank you very much would be _bahut shukriya_


Hi meray_paas

Thanks


B.R.
satimis


----------



## BP.

_tashakkur_, _maherbaani_ and _sipaas_ would be other words. The second of these (or a variation thereof) is generally used by my countrymen whose first language is other than Urdu. The third is reserved for written and literary usage as in _sipaas naama_ - note of thanks.


----------



## satimis

BelligerentPacifist said:


> _tashakkur_, _maherbaani_ and _sipaas_ would be other words. The second of these (or a variation thereof) is generally used by my countrymen whose first language is other than Urdu. The third is reserved for written and literary usage as in _sipaas naama_ - note of thanks.


Hi BelligerentPacifist,

Thanks.

Are they pronounced as follows;
_
tashakkur_
ta-shak-kur
OR
ta-shak-ku-r

_maherbaani_
ma-her-ba-a-ni
OR
ma-he-r-ba-a-ni

_sipaas_
si-pa-a-s

TIA

satimis


----------



## BP.

_ta-shak-kur

ma-har-baa-nii

si-paas_ 

Are you from a Spanish speaking background. It helps to know.

The aa are long As, pronounced how people from SE of the UK say bath.

The ii too obviously are long Is, pronounced like in leech. 

The u is the sound in took.

The h is lightly pronounced as if exhaling.


----------



## satimis

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Are you from a Spanish speaking background. It helps to know.


No.  But I learned Spanish and Italian before.  I know how to pronounce them.

In Spanish;
tomar - to take

to-ma-r

r also sounded.



> The h is lightly pronounced as if exhaling.


_ma-har-baa-nii_

so "har" h is linked with ar to pronounce.  Not like the Spanich word "hablar" (the Spanish word "you speak")

h is silent.  It sounds as;

aa-bla-r


B.R.
satimis


----------



## Faylasoof

Welcome to the forum Satimis! I see you are in good hands!

Just some small points. We pronounce it more like <meher-baanii مِھِربانی>! 

Are you at all familiar with our script? If not, then not to worry as we always transliterate. Only we have no universally accepted rules so far! But you'll (soon) pick them up despite the variant usage.

 Here are some things you can learn in your good time:

 shukriyaa  شُكرِیا 
 tashakkur تَشَكُّر
 There is even the rare (but used in some circles), ashkurak   اَشكُرَك 

 سِپاس sipaas = شُکُر گُزاری shukr guzaarii, اِحسان مَندی iHsaan mandii,مَمنُونِیَت   mamnooniyat.

 To be thankful / grateful = اِحسان مَند ہونا iHsaan mand honaa, شُكُر گُزار ہونا shukr guzaar honaa, سِپاس گُزار ہونا sipaas guzaar honaa.

 To thank = شُكرِیا ادا كرنا  shukriyaa ada karnaa.

 To be grateful and thankful = مَمنُون و مُتَشَكِّر ہونا mamnoon o mutashakkir hona.
 [Many people are using _mamnoon o mashkoor _instead of _mamnoon o mutashakkir_, but this is incorrect!]


----------



## BP.

Most people in Pakistan pronounce this word _merabaanii_ (in Sindh and Pukhtunkhwa) or _merbaaNii_ (N.E. Punjab). You have to realize the h is quasi-silent in most our languages exept when following a consonent in a digraph, and collapsing two vowels leads to compensation in sound somewhere around them.

Interestingly, it is almost absent from the everyday repertory of Urduphones. We use all of the other words mentioned. Well, not _sipaas,_ but nonetheless.


----------



## satimis

Faylasoof said:


> Welcome to the forum Satimis! I see you are in good hands!
> 
> Just some small points. We pronounce it more like <meher-baanii مِھِربانی>!
> 
> Are you at all familiar with our script? If not, then not to worry as we always transliterate. Only we have no universally accepted rules so far! But you'll (soon) pick them up despite the variant usage.
> 
> Here are some things you can learn in your good time:
> 
> shukriyaa  شُكرِیا
> tashakkur تَشَكُّر
> There is even the rare (but used in some circles), ashkurak   اَشكُرَك
> 
> سِپاس sipaas = شُکُر گُزاری shukr guzaarii, اِحسان مَندی iHsaan mandii,مَمنُونِیَت   mamnooniyat.
> 
> To be thankful / grateful = اِحسان مَند ہونا iHsaan mand honaa, شُكُر گُزار ہونا shukr guzaar honaa, سِپاس گُزار ہونا sipaas guzaar honaa.
> 
> To thank = شُكرِیا ادا كرنا  shukriyaa ada karnaa.
> 
> To be grateful and thankful = مَمنُون و مُتَشَكِّر ہونا mamnoon o mutashakkir hona.
> [Many people are using _mamnoon o mashkoor _instead of _mamnoon o mutashakkir_, but this is incorrect!]


Hi Faylasoof,

Thanks for your advice.

I have a good collection of Urdu scripts and URL in this connection.  What I lack is the audio guiding me its pronunciation.  I don't find anything in this connection.  It would be difficult for me to start on talking.

B.R.
satimis


----------



## Faylasoof

OK satimis, I'll to get you something on this. Shall send the info by PM. Audio links are not allowed here.


...and BP, I still feel we should be teaching the correct pronunciation, i.e. meher-baanii مِھِربانی. 

If people whose native language is other than Urdu or those Urduphones who have been taught by teachers who themselves mispronounce this word then it is a pity. But there is no need for us to do the same. The <h> sound here is still distinctly heard in both Pakistan and India.


----------



## satimis

Faylasoof said:


> OK satimis, I'll to get you something on this. Shall send the info by PM. Audio links are not allowed here.


Hi Faylasoof,
Thanks.
I think it will be allowed if just posting the URL here which is NOT a sexy link nor defamatory. It is for study cogent to the topic on this forum.


> ...and BP, I still feel we should be teaching the correct pronunciation, i.e. meher-baanii مِھِربانی.


I found following link;
Hugo's Urdu Alphabet Pages
The complete Urdu alphabet
http://users.skynet.be/hugocoolens/newurdu/newurdu.html

It is useful to learn Urdu Alphatet also with English approximation in pronunciation.

To my regret is without sound. You can see at the bottom of the website;

*Things to do*
*Add sound samples*

I don't understand what are;
*final medial initial detached*

Can you help. Thanks.

Others noted with thanks


B.R.
satimis


----------



## Faylasoof

Satimis,

Had a look at your link. The terms <final,medial, initial,detached> describe the positions a letter takes in a word. So let's take the second alphabet: ب <_be_>.

The first point to keep in mind is that Urdu writing being a Persio-Arabic script is written and read from right to left! 

Here are two words that use it at all three postions:   

   باب_  bāb_ =  gate / door, chapter, section, topic, matter (for discussion).
حباب_ Habāb_ =  bubble (literary Urdu).

As you can see, in the first word <باب_  bāb_> the initial <_be_> looks different from the final, detached <_be_>. The latter is written in full from, while the former has an <aliph> to the left. This attachment changes the shape of <_be_>. 

Similarly, in the second word <حباب_ Habāb_>, going from right to left, the first <_be_>  we come across isin the middle so has attachments to both its left and right. This changes it once again although here it doesn't look too different, it does appear a little different when written by hand.   

One needs to remember the rules of writing all the alphabets when written in all these positions. Some change a lot while others change shape less.


----------



## cherine

Faylasoof said:


> OK satimis, I'll to get you something on this. Shall send the info by PM. Audio links are not allowed here.





satimis said:


> I think it will be allowed if just posting the URL here which is NOT a sexy link nor defamatory. It is for study cogent to the topic on this forum.


Hello guys,

Here's a note as a moderator: Audio links are allowed, but only after getting approved by a moderator. Youtube links are not allowed, so no need to bother sending it to a moderator.

There's a list of online resources for learning Urdu (and the other IIR languages) here. I hope you'll find it useful. And if you have more suggestion for useful sites, please post them here.

Please, any further questions about learning the pronounciation of Urdu should be posted in a different thread. This one is about "Thank you" in Urdu.

Thank you all.


----------



## Sheikh_14

This may be a case of me delving into minutae but I wanted the following clarified. Since Shukr alone means thanks can it be used in place of Shukriiya as a means of expressing thanks? Secondly, hazaar-shukr is synonymous with a thousand thanks therefore wouldn't it be appropriate as a way of exhibiting tremendous gratitude akin to the Italian Mille grazie or Swedish Tusen Taak both of which mean a thousand thanks? I have only ever come across people using Shukr with either shukr adaa karnaa or when thanking God, however surely it can be used for mortals to in the sense of thanks to x,y or z x took place/came to fruition? Kyaa kisii insaan kaa shukr ho saktaa hai I.e. aap kaa hazaar-shukr?


----------

